# First Manual Expresso Grinder



## chrimbo (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy my first grinder to complement my Delonghi EC820.B. I only get the chance to make 'proper' coffee at the weekends, so can't justify getting a decent quality electric expresso grinder, well not to SWMBO, so I'm looking for a reasonable quality manual expresso grinder.

So far I've been looking at the :-

- Zassenhaus Panama coffee mill

- Porlex Mini Hand grinder

- Kyocera CM45

I'm tempted by the Zassenhaus but have read conflicting reviews, so has anyone had experience of these or can you recommend other manual grinders.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee is always a journey. Bite the bullet now. Do not pass Go. Do not collect £200.........buy a Eureka Mythos


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I rather suspect you have stumbled onto an oxymoron there. reasonable quality manual expresso grinder.


----------



## Cheshire Phill (Dec 4, 2013)

Are you sure a Eureka Mignon wouldn't do?









I've been trying to get one in black for weeks&#8230;.next year&#8230;.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A Mignon is a great grinder. The point I was making about coffee being a journey, is that if you pitch your quipment at where you are now, is it capable of staying with you on your journey. If you explain to the Mrs that if you buy a half decent grinder now, it will save you a bundle in the long run then all sides are happy! (well, it worked for me anyway!)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you want a fantastic manual grinder get an orphan espresso Pharos, absolutely superb grind quality and once mastered fairly simple to use and adjust


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Of the models you have mentioned don't buy the Zassenhaus, the modern ones just aren't up to the same standard as the original ones, I have a 1940s Zassenhaus 496 which is a great grinder and will grind from coarse all the way down to Turkish but at that point it takes a while to grind your beans lol. If it's a hand grinder you want because they are cheap then go for the Porlex I suspect your machine has pressurised baskets anyway so blowing a fortune on a grinder won't make much difference .


----------



## chrimbo (Dec 21, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Of the models you have mentioned don't buy the Zassenhaus, the modern ones just aren't up to the same standard as the original ones, I have a 1940s Zassenhaus 496 which is a great grinder and will grind from coarse all the way down to Turkish but at that point it takes a while to grind your beans lol. If it's a hand grinder you want because they are cheap then go for the Porlex I suspect your machine has pressurised baskets anyway so blowing a fortune on a grinder won't make much difference .


I was wondering about the Zassenhaus as the reviews were mixed for the reason you've mentioned. Not sure if the EC820 has pressurised baskets, the bumf with it referes to it as having professional filter holder.

What I have noticed is that the pre-ground expresso I bought from Pumphreys doesn't give a constant stream, it just drips (too fine?), whereas the cheap expresso from Lidls which has a courser grind produces a better flow - so maybe I need something which will produce something in-between.

I'm not necessarily looking for something which is cheap but the Polex might be a good starting point.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

I would get the Kyocera.

The modern Zassenhaus models use plastic where it should not be. They are not as reliable and perhaps as accurate as the older ones.

The Kyocera is easy to hold (it fits in the palm and is very easy to turn the body and handle), has fantastic burrs, and once it is dialed-in correctly keeps its adjustment fairly well. It is not perfect, but it does a very good job.

I have not used the Porlex but am lead to believe it is equivalent to the Kyocera.

Alternately, you can surf eBay.de and pick up a vintage Dienes. You risk getting one with the larger (not suitable for espresso) burr set, but if you can get a photo of the burrs beforehand, there is a good chance of finding a good one for anywhere between EUR 20-40. I got three PeDe (Dienes) grinders that way and they are excellent.

Hm. Maybe I ought to sell one...


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

My money would be on the porlex.

Used one for decaf happily for a while.

Think bellabarista sometimes have them in stock. And they are a good stocking filler....


----------



## chrimbo (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmmm, I prefer the look of the Kyocera and I believe that the burrs are the same as the porlex ......... Something to think about over Christmas.

Thanks all for the suggestions ...


----------

